# New bird



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I decided I am going to get a plum headed parakeet a Male the Bird Jungle has one Male left it is housed in a large indoor Aviary with Cockatiels so there shouldnt be a problem with him getting along with Rocko and Loki.Im so excited I cant wait to get him their colours are just lovely.Im also finding it very hard to think of a name that would suit a plum head any suggestions?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Where are you going to house him? Rocko and Loki's cage is way too small for him to be put in, plus he'll need to be in quarantine for two weeks. With the issues you've been having with Rio, I don't think another bird is a good idea.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It's really concerning to me that you're already getting another bird when you haven't even spent a couple of weeks trying to work things out with Rio or finding him a new home. I had hoped that the problems you've had with Rio might have been a good (if tough) learning experience about the difficulties of owning multiple species, but that doesn't seem to be the case if you immediately replace him. Even though this specific bird has been housed with tiels before, you'd still be introducing him to a flock with a bonded pair (Rocko and Loki) and that can cause serious problems. Please think very seriously about what's best for your birds.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> It's really concerning to me that you're already getting another bird when you haven't even spent a couple of weeks trying to work things out with Rio or finding him a new home. I had hoped that the problems you've had with Rio might have been a good (if tough) learning experience about the difficulties of owning multiple species, but that doesn't seem to be the case if you immediately replace him. Even though this specific bird has been housed with tiels before, you'd still be introducing him to a flock with a bonded pair (Rocko and Loki) and that can cause serious problems. Please think very seriously about what's best for your birds.


I decided I am going to rehome Rio he will live a better life and its for the best and my birds safety.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> Where are you going to house him? Rocko and Loki's cage is way too small for him to be put in, plus he'll need to be in quarantine for two weeks. With the issues you've been having with Rio, I don't think another bird is a good idea.


He will be housed in a Large flight cage and he wont be living in my bedroom with the tiels theres no room for the cage.I am going to Rehome Rio.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree that's the right decision, but I think it's very unwise to jump immediately into replacing him with another bird.

Plus the logistics of quarantine that Roxy mentioned are serious considerations that I hope you've taken into account.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I agree that's the right decision, but I think it's very unwise to jump immediately into replacing him with another bird.
> 
> Plus the logistics of quarantine that Roxy mentioned are serious considerations that I hope you've taken into account.


He isn't being replaced its just when he's gone things would be different the idea if me having 3 birds is that Rocko and Loki are bonded so dont spend much time with me and the third bird which was Rio was the one who was with me the most.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

And although Rocko and Loki are bonded they dont get aggressive towards other birds so there wont be any problems.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Why not spend your time with your moms grey? I also wonder about the wisdom of getting another bird right now... Maybe in the future when you have you own place and more room it would be different...nbut you don't have the space to separate if needed as shown by Rio.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

While obviously it's your decision, I generally find it's most helpful to assume that there _will _be some problems when making a major change. It's much safer to anticipate problems and have a plan to address them than to assume that nothing will go wrong and be unprepared if it does. It might be a good idea for you to make a list of potential issues and try to have a backup plan in place before you get your new bird. That way you're less likely to end up with another situation where somebody has to get rehomed.

Also, I still haven't seen you address quarantine, which is critically important for any new bird.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Why not spend your time with your moms grey? I also wonder about the wisdom of getting another bird right now... Maybe in the future when you have you own place and more room it would be different...nbut you don't have the space to separate if needed as shown by Rio.


No because if Rio was downstairs he would be annoying Tiko flying over to her and stuff.Tiko isnt fully tame and she would bite me if I even got close to her.And I would rather get a Plum head anyway.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> While obviously it's your decision, I generally find it's most helpful to assume that there _will _be some problems when making a major change. It's much safer to anticipate problems and have a plan to address them than to assume that nothing will go wrong and be unprepared if it does. It might be a good idea for you to make a list of potential issues and try to have a backup plan in place before you get your new bird. That way you're less likely to end up with another situation where somebody has to get rehomed.
> 
> Also, I still haven't seen you address quarantine, which is critically important for any new bird.


Enigma I already said he will be housed away from all the other birds.Even if there is problems I am prepared if he is separated from them.Anyway I only asked for name suggestions I dont need people telling me what I should do im aware of what I need to do.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

There he is


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Tiko isnt fully tame and she would bite me if I even got close to her.


I'm confused, I thought you were a parrot trainer and had a business taming other peoples birds? Do I have you mixed up with another forum member??


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

If the Plumhead is going to stay away from your other birds, why can't this be arranged for Rio? You always said you didn't have room for Rio in another room, but the Plumhead will be able to fit? I'm confused by your reasoning, and by your whole situation in general.


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

I just find it very foolish to be contemplating a brand new bird so quickly. You first brought up the idea of rehoming your lovebird DAYS ago and haven't even done so (not that I'd make that decision nearly so fast in the first place) and already are buying another long-lived species that could JUST AS EASILY be as problematic or moreso than Rio???


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't understand why you need another bird...It seems that you don't have time for Rocko and Loki anymore, and adding another bird seems to be a whim for you. Rehoming a bird isn't something you do so lightly either. You did no research on Rio, and ended up having to rehome him. He doesn't understand why, all he knows is his life is upset again. All he did was instinct for him and if you would have researched it, you probably would have found that out. What if something goes wrong with the new bird? Have you really researched the type of bird, whether or not they really get along with cockatiels, and such? Also, do you have the money to take on things like vet bills, more food, a cage that is big enough, etc? I just think you are moving too soon- and not really thinking about how Rocko and Loki might feel about it either.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I just think you are moving too soon- and not really thinking about how Rocko and Loki might feel about it either.


I agree. Like I said in the other thread, I think Rocko and Loki need time to be just with you and that getting another parrot right now is not a good idea.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> I'm confused, I thought you were a parrot trainer and had a business taming other peoples birds? Do I have you mixed up with another forum member??


Yes I do train parrots and last time I tried with her do u not remember she cracked her beak and bit her tongue because she was scared
of the perch and she would probably bite my hand and I don't wanna stress her out she doesn't need to be tame for me atleast she does stuff for my mam


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

bjknight93 said:


> If the Plumhead is going to stay away from your other birds, why can't this be arranged for Rio? You always said you didn't have room for Rio in another room, but the Plumhead will be able to fit? I'm confused by your reasoning, and by your whole situation in general.


Read through the thread I already explained why I'm not gonna say it again you forget Tiko lives with me too


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dylan&Gracie said:


> I just find it very foolish to be contemplating a brand new bird so quickly. You first brought up the idea of rehoming your lovebird DAYS ago and haven't even done so (not that I'd make that decision nearly so fast in the first place) and already are buying another long-lived species that could JUST AS EASILY be as problematic or moreso than Rio???


Plum headed parakeets are gentle birds they are like cockatiels they aren't an aggressive species like Lovebirds and Rio is a danger do u not think its hard letting him go


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

JoJo's Mom said:


> I don't understand why you need another bird...It seems that you don't have time for Rocko and Loki anymore, and adding another bird seems to be a whim for you. Rehoming a bird isn't something you do so lightly either. You did no research on Rio, and ended up having to rehome him. He doesn't understand why, all he knows is his life is upset again. All he did was instinct for him and if you would have researched it, you probably would have found that out. What if something goes wrong with the new bird? Have you really researched the type of bird, whether or not they really get along with cockatiels, and such? Also, do you have the money to take on things like vet bills, more food, a cage that is big enough, etc? I just think you are moving too soon- and not really thinking about how Rocko and Loki might feel about it either.


No time for Rocko and Loki hah that's funny they are with me every hour except for when I'm at school and yes I did research a lot
About lovebirds before I got him and yes we already found a home and they have a large cage for him I know he will be happy and I'm not taking it lightly and yes I have done research on plum heads and obviously nobody on the group seems to know anything about them because they do get along with tiels and are gentle.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> I agree. Like I said in the other thread, I think Rocko and Loki need time to be just with you and that getting another parrot right now is not a good idea.


They are with me all the time what difference would it make if I got another? I had 3 anyway there's nothing wrong with going back to 3 and I don't know why you all against Rio finding happiness he deserves to get a lot of attention and have an owner all to himself.Everubody on other forums have been supportive and understand and agree Rio should go.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

We all want your birds to be happy. This just seems exactly like when you got Rio and were certain none of the concerns people raised would be an issue. Nobody wants to see you keep having birds hurt one another or needing to rehome them. 

By the way, what did the vet say about Rio's beak bleeding? You did take him to get that checked out before passing him to someone else, right?


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

Plum heads are a flock bird and do best in an aviary where they get on well with other birds. They are basically gentle EXCEPT when they are hormonal. I really hope that if you buy this bird it works well for you but I am not confident


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

After all of the trouble you've had with Rio and Rocko, I really agree with the others in saying now is not a good time to bring a new bird home. Especially when Rio hasn't even got a new home yet. I think for now you should be focusing on finding Rio a suitable home, and then just allowing your cockatiels to enjoy you.

Also, just because the new parrot gets along with the birds it has been housed with at the pet store (or wherever you're getting it from) definitely does not mean it will be fine with your two cockatiels. Birds have their own personalities and just like people, they don't always get along with others. I'd be especially careful with Rocko after having issues with Rio.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Rocko and Loki are bonded so dont spend much time with me





Brandon2k14 said:


> No time for Rocko and Loki hah that's funny they are with me every hour except for when I'm at school


If some of the things you say didn't contradict each other then I think people would better understand you. The segments I've quoted is just one example of many.

Plum-headed parakeets are nice birds, I hope it works out for you and your flock if you do decide to get him.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Ok so here's everybody's concern you claim to be a trainer yet EVERY post of yours I have read your having a problem with one of your birds that you have no idea how to fix and so you are always asking for other peoples advice on how to fix it. That right there means you should be claiming to be a trainer. In less than a 2 year span you have gotten 4 birds and are re-homing one and want to get another. You say Rocko and Loki are so bonded to each other that they don't spend much time with you. You then turn around and say they spend every hour with you except when your in school. So which is it they don't spend much time with you or they spend all their time with you. You have also posted about feeding your birds foods that are KNOWN to kill them then only AFTER people called you out on it you decided you were joking. Honestly as far as I'm concerned you are an irresponsible owner who really shouldn't be owning birds.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> He will be housed in a Large flight cage and he wont be living in my bedroom with the tiels theres no room for the cage.I am going to Rehome Rio.


I did read the thread. I always read threads before I comment. 

Above, you say that the Plumhead will live in a separate room...but in other threads (when we recommended Rio be kept in a separate room so the tiels would be safe) you claim that Rio could not be moved to another part of the house because there wasn't room for his cage. If the Plumhead can live away from the other birds, it seems to me that this could be arranged for Rio and then you would be able to keep him instead of replace him with another parrot.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I had 3 anyway there's nothing wrong with going back to 3 and I don't know why you all against Rio finding happiness he deserves to get a lot of attention and have an owner all to himself.Everubody on other forums have been supportive and understand and agree Rio should go.


It's not that we aren't supportive, it's that we are worried about you and your birds. Birds are not like candy, you can't just replace them. If the plum can be in a separate room why can't Rio? And if Rocko has issues with Rio what makes you think he will be OK with this new bird? Rocko is bonded to Loki he doesn't want another bird involved. For tiels, three is a crowd. Heck, even odd numbers of genders can be bad. Fuzzy got super mad when it turned out that Cinnamon had picked another male and not him. Even though him and Snowball were buddies, he was not happy to not have the only female in the house. He started attacking my hubby and defending me. Hormone control fixed that obviously, but all I'm saying is, Rocko doesn't seem to want other birds near his girl.

All we're saying is that we feel you are rushing things a bit. No one is trying to be mean, but you did post the thread about getting a new bird. We are simply stating our concerns, just like we did when you got Rio.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> We all want your birds to be happy. This just seems exactly like when you got Rio and were certain none of the concerns people raised would be an issue. Nobody wants to see you keep having birds hurt one another or needing to rehome them.
> 
> By the way, what did the vet say about Rio's beak bleeding? You did take him to get that checked out before passing him to someone else, right?


The vet said it seems as pressure was put on it and I'm thinking maybe Tiko pecked at his beak with caused the pressure and made it bleed.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Phoenix2010 said:


> Plum heads are a flock bird and do best in an aviary where they get on well with other birds. They are basically gentle EXCEPT when they are hormonal. I really hope that if you buy this bird it works well for you but I am not confident


Yeah I read about when they are hormonal he will be kept on a strict solar schedule


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

shaenne said:


> After all of the trouble you've had with Rio and Rocko, I really agree with the others in saying now is not a good time to bring a new bird home. Especially when Rio hasn't even got a new home yet. I think for now you should be focusing on finding Rio a suitable home, and then just allowing your cockatiels to enjoy you.
> 
> Also, just because the new parrot gets along with the birds it has been housed with at the pet store (or wherever you're getting it from) definitely does not mean it will be fine with your two cockatiels. Birds have their own personalities and just like people, they don't always get along with others. I'd be especially careful with Rocko after having issues with Rio.


Of course I'm finding Rio a home first why would I add another bird first? My birds get along with all birds so far and if the plum head doesnt then it doesn't matter because he dosent have to go near them


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Of course I'm finding Rio a home first why would I add another bird first? My birds get along with all birds so far and if the plum head doesnt then it doesn't matter because he dosent have to go near them





Vickitiel said:


> If some of the things you say didn't contradict each other then I think people would better understand you. The segments I've quoted is just one example of many.
> 
> Plum-headed parakeets are nice birds, I hope it works out for you and your flock if you do decide to get him.


Thanks I understand that and I'm certain the plum head will get along with the tiels.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Of course I'm finding Rio a home first why would I add another bird first? My birds get along with all birds so far and if the plum head doesnt then it doesn't matter because he dosent have to go near them





Colorguarder08 said:


> Ok so here's everybody's concern you claim to be a trainer yet EVERY post of yours I have read your having a problem with one of your birds that you have no idea how to fix and so you are always asking for other peoples advice on how to fix it. That right there means you should be claiming to be a trainer. In less than a 2 year span you have gotten 4 birds and are re-homing one and want to get another. You say Rocko and Loki are so bonded to each other that they don't spend much time with you. You then turn around and say they spend every hour with you except when your in school. So which is it they don't spend much time with you or they spend all their time with you. You have also posted about feeding your birds foods that are KNOWN to kill them then only AFTER people called you out on it you decided you were joking. Honestly as far as I'm concerned you are an irresponsible owner who really shouldn't be owning birds.


How dare you say I'm an irresponsible owner yes I remember posting a thread something about Rocko eating junk food it was a joke cop on taking things seriously.Im young I'm still learning I'm not like a professional trainer I try to help people with their birds I never tell any of my customers I can 100% help them.I am a great owner with 4 birds and as a good owner I have to rehome Rio so he can have a better life by being with him I think he's jealous of Rocko and wants me to himself and that's why he's being so aggressive so would do better with a single owner.Im with my birds every hour except when I'm in school but they keep to themselves I just pet them and stuff.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

bjknight93 said:


> I did read the thread. I always read threads before I comment.
> 
> Above, you say that the Plumhead will live in a separate room...but in other threads (when we recommended Rio be kept in a separate room so the tiels would be safe) you claim that Rio could not be moved to another part of the house because there wasn't room for his cage. If the Plumhead can live away from the other birds, it seems to me that this could be arranged for Rio and then you would be able to keep him instead of replace him with another parrot.


Looks to me like u didn't read it I said Rio would be flying over to Tiko and end up getting killed.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> It's not that we aren't supportive, it's that we are worried about you and your birds. Birds are not like candy, you can't just replace them. If the plum can be in a separate room why can't Rio? And if Rocko has issues with Rio what makes you think he will be OK with this new bird? Rocko is bonded to Loki he doesn't want another bird involved. For tiels, three is a crowd. Heck, even odd numbers of genders can be bad. Fuzzy got super mad when it turned out that Cinnamon had picked another male and not him. Even though him and Snowball were buddies, he was not happy to not have the only female in the house. He started attacking my hubby and defending me. Hormone control fixed that obviously, but all I'm saying is, Rocko doesn't seem to want other birds near his girl.
> 
> All we're saying is that we feel you are rushing things a bit. No one is trying to be mean, but you did post the thread about getting a new bird. We are simply stating our concerns, just like we did when you got Rio.


Excuse me Rocko isn't the bad one here he has no issues with Rio and Rio never touched Loki and I wouldn't say Loki is his girl they act more like friends.And you say 3 is a crowd I have 4 birds and Rocko and Loki have a flock kinda Wasabi is part of their flock sort of they are all friends


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Looks to me like u didn't read it I said Rio would be flying over to Tiko and end up getting killed.


And what will stop the new bird from doing exactly the same thing? If you cannot prevent one bird from doing it I don't see how you can prevent another from doing it! I do think rehoming poor Rio is the right thing to do, he does deserve to be in a home where he is loved and cherished and his life is not put in danger because someone cannot figure out how to deal with the housing problems. However running right out and buying a new bird to "replace" (your words) him is not only wrong it is an insult to Rio... It's like he is broken or defective or something and in reality he is neither, he is a love bird and is,acting like a love bird does, which you knew about and refused to acknowledge before you got him. 
Quite frankly I don't understand how you can be a parrot trainer when your own bird is untamed, untrained and bitey... You are afraid to handle her when she lives in the same house and knows you, how can you deal with an aggressive bird who does not know you and has no reason to trust you.. I'm just very confused over this whole situation ... I hope you decide not to get the plum head and I hope poor Rio ends up in a house where he can be happy, loved and cherished for the bird he is.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Excuse me Rocko isn't the bad one here he has no issues with Rio and Rio never touched Loki and I wouldn't say Loki is his girl they act more like friends.And you say 3 is a crowd I have 4 birds and Rocko and Loki have a flock kinda Wasabi is part of their flock sort of they are all friends


You stated in your other thread that Rocko hisses at Rio because he's afraid of Rio getting too close to him. That makes Rocko the aggressor because now he's scared. That doesn't count as getting along with other birds. I realize he gets on fine with Wasabi but jumping right into getting a new bird just doesn't sound like a good idea.

And I'm not just saying that to be mean. I'm saying it from experience. After Cinnamon died I was super depressed, wanted nothing to do with birds. My hubby went out and picked up two birds that were being rehomed, one that looked similar to Cinnamon, thinking that was what I needed. It was not and he was very wrong. She was untame and bitey and while she did OK with my other birds, I want not a fan of her at all. There is a point where you can become overwhelmed. You already have Tiko who is bitey. Why not work with her? Yes she does things for your mom, but imagine what it would do for your training business if you trained the bitey bird in your own house! Like I said before, I feel that you should spend more time with the tiels right now. You say that they are bonded to each other, but I thought you had also said that Rocko was bonded to you more than anything else? If you are feeling left out because of their bond why not spend some one on one time with each of them every day to resurrect that bond? It takes work to keep a bond going with a tiel. 

Anyways, I wish you all the best and I hope that if you do end up getting the plum you keep it for a very long time to come.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> And what will stop the new bird from doing exactly the same thing? If you cannot prevent one bird from doing it I don't see how you can prevent another from doing it! I do think rehoming poor Rio is the right thing to do, he does deserve to be in a home where he is loved and cherished and his life is not put in danger because someone cannot figure out how to deal with the housing problems. However running right out and buying a new bird to "replace" (your words) him is not only wrong it is an insult to Rio... It's like he is broken or defective or something and in reality he is neither, he is a love bird and is,acting like a love bird does, which you knew about and refused to acknowledge before you got him.
> Quite frankly I don't understand how you can be a parrot trainer when your own bird is untamed, untrained and bitey... You are afraid to handle her when she lives in the same house and knows you, how can you deal with an aggressive bird who does not know you and has no reason to trust you.. I'm just very confused over this whole situation ... I hope you decide not to get the plum head and I hope poor Rio ends up in a house where he can be happy, loved and cherished for the bird he is.


Yeah and thats an insult to me I am not replacing Rio I am simply getting another because I have always had 3 and thats the way I like it Tiko is tame she just dosent trust me anymore because of what happened.Rio is 2 years old he done so well when he first came he was so sweet and loved to be with me now he just stays in his cage and I never said I was getting the plum head right away.And rehoming him is the best to do your right but its not because of my actions I adopted him becuase I wanted to give him a great life atleast he got some time with someone who took great care of him and I dont blame him for the way he acts I blame his 2 previous owners who let him be attacked by other birds and now the same happened to my baby Rocko so of course I wouldnt let that kind of behaviour go on.The tiels dont bother Tiko and Tiko dosent bother them and Plum heads are not aggressive birds so he would have no reason to go and upset Tiko if he flew on her cage thats not a problem because Tiko dosent attack birds on her cage she only attacks Rio when he goes near her not actually attack her feathers go up so shes saying back off.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> You stated in your other thread that Rocko hisses at Rio because he's afraid of Rio getting too close to him. That makes Rocko the aggressor because now he's scared. That doesn't count as getting along with other birds. I realize he gets on fine with Wasabi but jumping right into getting a new bird just doesn't sound like a good idea.
> 
> And I'm not just saying that to be mean. I'm saying it from experience. After Cinnamon died I was super depressed, wanted nothing to do with birds. My hubby went out and picked up two birds that were being rehomed, one that looked similar to Cinnamon, thinking that was what I needed. It was not and he was very wrong. She was untame and bitey and while she did OK with my other birds, I want not a fan of her at all. There is a point where you can become overwhelmed. You already have Tiko who is bitey. Why not work with her? Yes she does things for your mom, but imagine what it would do for your training business if you trained the bitey bird in your own house! Like I said before, I feel that you should spend more time with the tiels right now. You say that they are bonded to each other, but I thought you had also said that Rocko was bonded to you more than anything else? If you are feeling left out because of their bond why not spend some one on one time with each of them every day to resurrect that bond? It takes work to keep a bond going with a tiel.
> 
> Anyways, I wish you all the best and I hope that if you do end up getting the plum you keep it for a very long time to come.


I feel like getting a plum headed parakeet is whats supposed to happen I can imagine them all living with me when im older.To be honest Tiko is very sweet and all I dont need to be able to touch her she steps up for me when she is on the floor.I thought Rocko was bonded to me most but it seems as if he got closer to Loki and I dont mind that he is still bonded to me and im not getting a new bird right away I have always liked Plum headed parakeets and then I see the Bird jungle has one just one Male and these Parrots seem to be very uncommon and I was going to get another cockatiel.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I feel like getting a plum headed parakeet is whats supposed to happen I can imagine them all living with me when im older.To be honest Tiko is very sweet and all I dont need to be able to touch her she steps up for me when she is on the floor.I thought Rocko was bonded to me most but it seems as if he got closer to Loki and I dont mind that he is still bonded to me and im not getting a new bird right away I have always liked Plum headed parakeets and then I see the Bird jungle has one just one Male and these Parrots seem to be very uncommon and I was going to get another cockatiel.


I get that but you really need to consider this first. Take a step back and think about it. What is truly best for your flock right now? You seem very indecisive on what you want because you keep saying you were going to get another cockatiel but now you want the plum head. I think you should wait a month or two and just see how the flock handles it without Rio being there.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> I get that but you really need to consider this first. Take a step back and think about it. What is truly best for your flock right now? You seem very indecisive on what you want because you keep saying you were going to get another cockatiel but now you want the plum head. I think you should wait a month or two and just see how the flock handles it without Rio being there.


Of course they will handle it well without Rio they will be happy.I cant wait a month or two there arent any plum head breeders they are uncommon here and the Bird jungle is saving him for me.And yes the plum head is for me.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

You seem to be projecting a lot of human emotions and reasoning onto your birds. Which is understandable, but just isn't how this works.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Basically this along with previous threads solidify the fact that this OP is not to be taken seriously. He continues to act irresponsible with his birds and be young doesn't make it ok my niece is 7 and makes better decisions for her cockatiel than this. He always wants sympathy but never wants to take responsibility or do anything to fix the problem. Which leaves me with the only two opinions of this person possible. They are willingly negligent or they are a troll. Either way anybody who trust a "trainer" who can't train their own birds well it will be their birds that suffer and get injured. Personally I will not waste anymore time on this person and will be putting them on ignore. I would suggest everybody else does the same as in about 6 weeks there will be another post about him rehoming the parakeet


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Colorguarder08 said:


> Basically this along with previous threads solidify the fact that this OP is not to be taken seriously. He continues to act irresponsible with his birds and be young doesn't make it ok my niece is 7 and makes better decisions for her cockatiel than this. He always wants sympathy but never wants to take responsibility or do anything to fix the problem. Which leaves me with the only two opinions of this person possible. They are willingly negligent or they are a troll. Either way anybody who trust a "trainer" who can't train their own birds well it will be their birds that suffer and get injured. Personally I will not waste anymore time on this person and will be putting them on ignore. I would suggest everybody else does the same as in about 6 weeks there will be another post about him rehoming the parakeet


I have done nothing to you I have never seen you on the forum I am a great owner I am responsible you obviously have no sense of humour if you cant understand a joke and I think we will be imagining the look on your face when I have that parakeet for years now you can ignore me all you want all you are is ignorant and rude.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> You seem to be projecting a lot of human emotions and reasoning onto your birds. Which is understandable, but just isn't how this works.


Rio was for me too I wonder why nobody said anything like this when I was getting Rio nobody said anything about him doing anything but now your ready to jump and assume something will happen when the parakeet comes.I should really stop sharing good news on this forum because all you do is turn it into Bad news.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Looks to me like u didn't read it I said Rio would be flying over to Tiko and end up getting killed.


BUT the Plumhead won't be killed?? C'mon Brandon, you're smarter than that to think that Tiko would injure one bird and not another. You're going to put your Plumhead in a situation that you refused to try with Rio because you felt it was dangerous.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

bjknight93 said:


> BUT the Plumhead won't be killed?? C'mon Brandon, you're smarter than that to think that Tiko would injure one bird and not another. You're going to put your Plumhead in a situation that you refused to try with Rio because you felt it was dangerous.


No because the plum head wont be flying over to annoy her maybe on to her cage yes so what the tiels do that too but they arent a aggressive species like Rio and he goes over to Tiko directly too annoy her the tiels dont.And its not about refusing even if it did work out which it possibly couldnt because the area where he would be put the tiels would have to go there too they cant just be locked in my bedroom all the time so then Rio could still attack now you get the point.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> enigma731 said:
> 
> 
> > You seem to be projecting a lot of human emotions and reasoning onto your birds. Which is understandable, but just isn't how this works.
> ...


LOTS of people here and on other forums warned you about the difficulties of mixing species. The lack of accountability on your part is what makes all of us so concerned for your birds. It's fine to be young and inexperienced and make mistakes if you learn. But you don't seem to learn from your mistakes, instead you try to rewrite history so that you can avoid taking any responsibility whatsoever for your decisions and actions, then snap at people who point it out. THAT is why people question your ability to make good decisions as an owner.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

No, I don't get the point now. Your reasoning doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

I would recommend just enjoying your two cockatiels from this point on for a while.

If you can't keep Rio, you are not in a position to adopt a new bird. End of story. If you cannot find a way to keep him apart and give him extra attention and insure the grey doesn't harm him, you can't expect to do the same for another parrot.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Rio was for me too I wonder why nobody said anything like this when I was getting Rio nobody said anything about him doing anything but now your ready to jump and assume something will happen when the parakeet comes.I should really stop sharing good news on this forum because all you do is turn it into Bad news.


What are you talking about? We all told you and warned you about love birds being aggressive and you ignored us... I personally warned you about love birds biting feet and toes... You are always upset that others don't read your posts, but you obviously do not read anyone else's!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dylan&Gracie said:


> I would recommend just enjoying your two cockatiels from this point on for a while.
> 
> If you can't keep Rio, you are not in a position to adopt a new bird. End of story. If you cannot find a way to keep him apart and give him extra attention and insure the grey doesn't harm him, you can't expect to do the same for another parrot.


What you dont get is Rio is a aggressive species he goes directly to Tiko so he would be hurt the tiels fly on top of Tiko's cage but dont go and annoy her and either will the plum head.And nobody said im adopting a new bird im buying and I dont really care what you recommend and I wouldnt trust anything you recommend im giving Rio away for a good reason and yes I can give the plum head extra attention and insure he dosent get hurt theres a difference with Rio he isnt happy living with me and its cruel to make his life miserable.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> What are you talking about? We all told you and warned you about love birds being aggressive and you ignored us... I personally warned you about love birds biting feet and toes... You are always upset that others don't read your posts, but you obviously do not read anyone else's!


No I did read all that im talking about the plum head you are all ready to judge a gentle species.I adopted Rio because I felt sorry for him and wanted to give him a good life but I see he isnt happy with me which he was at first now hes aggressive and attacking not only Rocko but me too.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Im getting a Plum headed parakeet me and all the birds will he happy you will soon see and Rio will go on to live the rest of his life happy and free End of story.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I read plum headed parakeets do better in a Aviary setting and can become apathetic in a cage so I decided to use his cage for sleeping,eating and drinking and toys and I will treat him like a baby and let him out of the cage all day my mam said she will keep him with her while am at school and he will be free to fly around the house and maybe learn how to fly up to his cage on his own like the cockatiels do.


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Do what you want.

Don't come crying back to the forum if it doesn't work.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I really wish there was a responsible adult who could step in for the good of these birds. :/


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I really wish there was a responsible adult who could step in for the good of these birds. :/


Im asking nicely whats wrong with how I take care of my birds as their owner I would really like to know.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dylan&Gracie said:


> Do what you want.
> 
> Don't come crying back to the forum if it doesn't work.


I know it will I have never felt so certain and even if I were to get another cockatiel you would still be against it.


----------



## Schubird (Jun 12, 2015)

Brandon2k14 said:


> What you dont get is Rio is a aggressive species he goes directly to Tiko so he would be hurt the tiels fly on top of Tiko's cage but dont go and annoy her and either will the plum head.


So you let the aggressive bird you can't train out of its cage so it could annoy the much larger aggressive bird you can't train unsupervised so that it got hurt...



> I read plum headed parakeets do better in a Aviary setting and can become apathetic in a cage so I decided to use his cage for sleeping,eating and drinking and toys and I will treat him like a baby and let him out of the cage all day my mam said she will keep him with her while am at school and he will be free to fly around the house and maybe learn how to fly up to his cage on his own like the cockatiels do.


And you read that plumheads don't do good in cages, so it's 100% okay to let it out of its cage fulltime so it can be near that large aggressive bird. Rio isn't the first time Tiko has hurt another of your birds. I swear every month you come on the forum to talk about how one of your birds was bitten, gutted, cracked beak, etc. 

If you can't afford an aviary for the plum head, you can't provide a good life for it. This will turn into another Rio situation. I don't CARE if plum heads aren't an "aggressive species", each bird is different and your birds will react differently to it. You are young, irresponsible, and I honestly fear for your birds for you, since bad things keep happening to them and you're willing to push off veterinarian care to prove how right you are to us.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

I told her my situation and that I was getting a new bird and she did the right thing too by rehoming her Caique and im doing the right thing for Rio.I also told her what you guys were saying and there was no need for it.

Dont listen to them. I got told same thing when i told a caique group that i rehomed my last caique n that was saving for new one. Geuss 5yr gap meant nothing, or fact that i was never home, she was plucking because my sister wasent caring 4 her, that i was under alot of emotional stress. You are doing what is best for all your birds, sometimes doing whats best for them is finding them a new home. *hugs*[/quote]


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Schubird said:


> So you let the aggressive bird you can't train out of its cage so it could annoy the much larger aggressive bird you can't train unsupervised so that it got hurt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont know Tiko she hasnt got a mean bone in her body she is not aggressive and she has never ever hurt any of my birds so what are you talking about? I never let Rio near Tiko he flies there I remove him this is when I tried separating him from the tiels and kept him downstairs where Tiko is too.And the plum head wont be near Tiko he will he with my me and with my mam while im at school and Tiko is in her cage too while im at school.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

No, you didn't tell that LFB member what our concerns were. You told her your spun version of it in which you once again refuse to take any responsibility. Like I said before, that's the main problem.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> No, you didn't tell that LFB member what our concerns were. You told her your spun version of it in which you once again refuse to take any responsibility. Like I said before, that's the main problem.


I dont know what your concerns are I can take responsibility the irresponsible thing would be to keep Rio because that would be for my benefit and not his.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I just read through this whole thread and at this point, it seems fairly pointless to argue, as Brandon has already made up his mind. I don't know a thing about plum-headed parakeets, but I do hope that they are a less aggressive/trouble-making species than lovebirds.

Brandon, since you're set on getting the bird and will not reconsider, I think the best solution would be to keep him in the same room as the tiels (rather than the grey). If you can't afford an aviary, could you just let them free and bird-proof the room for them? That is what I used to do when I had several tiels. They had play gyms and lots to do, and I would just put them in their cage to sleep. I think this would probably be safer than having the plum-head where he could land on your grey's cage. Usually, with compatible species, there is little risk of aggression if they have enough space to get away from each other if they need to. But there is a big risk if a smaller bird lands on a larger bird's cage. I've read about birds being killed that way, or severely injured. Imagine the heartache from that, as well as the cost to treat a cracked beak, broken leg, etc. If you can't have a large, safe space for the small birds to share, I'd at least recommend putting plexiglass or something over your grey's cage to make things as safe as possible.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

moonchild said:


> I just read through this whole thread and at this point, it seems fairly pointless to argue, as Brandon has already made up his mind. I don't know a thing about plum-headed parakeets, but I do hope that they are a less aggressive/trouble-making species than lovebirds.
> 
> Brandon, since you're set on getting the bird and will not reconsider, I think the best solution would be to keep him in the same room as the tiels (rather than the grey). If you can't afford an aviary, could you just let them free and bird-proof the room for them? That is what I used to do when I had several tiels. They had play gyms and lots to do, and I would just put them in their cage to sleep. I think this would probably be safer than having the plum-head where he could land on your grey's cage. Usually, with compatible species, there is little risk of aggression if they have enough space to get away from each other if they need to. But there is a big risk if a smaller bird lands on a larger bird's cage. I've read about birds being killed that way, or severely injured. Imagine the heartache from that, as well as the cost to treat a cracked beak, broken leg, etc. If you can't have a large, safe space for the small birds to share, I'd at least recommend putting plexiglass or something over your grey's cage to make things as safe as possible.


I agree with you my bedroom is bird safe and my room is actually getting done up for my birthday so there will be lots of flying space and im gonna attach perches to the walls and toys.Plum headed parakeets are a gentle species and cockatiel compatible and thats what I was thinking for him to sleep in a cage and come right out in the morning even while im at school with my mams supervision.Also Rio didnt annoy Tiko by being on her cage he would go right to her and peck at her beak and I had to get him right away.Ill still kinda have him in the house when he leaves now that Tiko mimics his calls.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I think a bedroom would be a perfect space for the tiels to share with him; I do not normally advise mixing species, but it can be done in aviaries, and if you convert your room into an aviary it could work. The only issue I ran into is that, unsupervised, my birds DID end up doing some damage; they chewed some paint off the wall and a chunk of the molding on the floor. Par for the course, I'm afraid. The most important thing to do is hide your valuables (they can chew through computer cables like they're NOTHING) and make sure there is nothing they can get into that would be a danger to them.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

moonchild said:


> I think a bedroom would be a perfect space for the tiels to share with him; I do not normally advise mixing species, but it can be done in aviaries, and if you convert your room into an aviary it could work. The only issue I ran into is that, unsupervised, my birds DID end up doing some damage; they chewed some paint off the wall and a chunk of the molding on the floor. Par for the course, I'm afraid. The most important thing to do is hide your valuables (they can chew through computer cables like they're NOTHING) and make sure there is nothing they can get into that would be a danger to them.


Yeah the tiels are already in my bedroom and are out of the cage all the time.I dont have any wires or cables around and I got rid of the Tv in my bedroom because I didnt use it so my room is completely bird safe all thats in my bedroom is furniture and cages.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

The only problem with keeping the plum head and tiels in your room is that you need a separate space for the 30 day quarantine.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I told her my situation and that I was getting a new bird and she did the right thing too by rehoming her Caique and im doing the right thing for Rio.I also told her what you guys were saying and there was no need for it.
> 
> 
> 
> > Dont listen to them. I got told same thing when i told a caique group that i rehomed my last caique n that was saving for new one. Geuss 5yr gap meant nothing, or fact that i was never home, she was plucking because my sister wasent caring 4 her, that i was under alot of emotional stress. You are doing what is best for all your birds, sometimes doing whats best for them is finding them a new home. *hugs*


For reference, so other members know how you presented the situation on the other forum...here is your post below



> Im a irresponsible owner. Well thats what I was told on Talk cockatiels im a irresponsible owner because I am Rehoming Rio to give him a better life and so Rocko dosent get seriously hurt and isn't stressed anymore im also irresponsible because I want a Plum headed parakeet just after I rehome him and im replacing him which I am not I would never replace him.


Also, for the record...I would support the forum member you quoted in rehoming their Caique, considering their reasoning and the fact that they plan to wait 5 years before getting a new bird. There is a big difference in get a new bird *immediately* after rehoming another, and waiting 5 years.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> The only problem with keeping the plum head and tiels in your room is that you need a separate space for the 30 day quarantine.


True...quarantine should be done in a separate building ideally, or at the very least a separate room (though it is less safe this way). You could also get the bird tested for common Avian illnesses, if you can afford it.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

moonchild said:


> True...quarantine should be done in a separate building ideally, or at the very least a separate room (though it is less safe this way). You could also get the bird tested for common Avian illnesses, if you can afford it.


A trip to the vet can be arranged I really like my new vet.Really I never knew quarantine could be done in a different building I thought it had to be done in your house because the different temperatures a stuff I can quarantine in a different room then move him into the Aviary/Bird room


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

bjknight93 said:


> For reference, so other members know how you presented the situation on the other forum...here is your post below
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for the record...I would support the forum member you quoted in rehoming their Caique, considering their reasoning and the fact that they plan to wait 5 years before getting a new bird. There is a big difference in get a new bird *immediately* after rehoming another, and waiting 5 years.


I dont see a problem getting another right away though including the fact that the other birds wont see him until after Quarantine its different if Rio died and I got another right away although I wouldnt be able to do that I would be mourning for a really long time.My third budgie died within a few days of owning it and I mourned for weeks even though I only had it a few days but I still cared about it and loved it same as I do Rio


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Testing for all diseases could easily run you a few hundred. Some people feel comfortable doing this in lieu of quarantine, some do not. The thing is, for TRUE quarantine, you would need to have a completely separate airflow to prevent airborne diseases. You would also have to SHOWER and change clothes between interacting with the new bird and the others. Really impractical, if not impossible, to do unless you have a huge home and are very dedicated to it. I quarantined by having a friend watch the new bird for a month on a couple of occasions. But even having them in a separate room in your house for a while is better than nothing. Also, some people say 30 days is not enough and recommend 60. Even with quaratine, some diseases can lie dormant for longer than that or the bird won't show symptoms of what they are carrying. Testing AND quarantine together are safest, but if I had to choose one over the other I'd go with testing. Again, some may disagree with my reasoning.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

moonchild said:


> Testing for all diseases could easily run you a few hundred. Some people feel comfortable doing this in lieu of quarantine, some do not. The thing is, for TRUE quarantine, you would need to have a completely separate airflow to prevent airborne diseases. You would also have to SHOWER and change clothes between interacting with the new bird and the others. Really impractical, if not impossible, to do unless you have a huge home and are very dedicated to it. I quarantined by having a friend watch the new bird for a month on a couple of occasions. But even having them in a separate room in your house for a while is better than nothing. Also, some people say 30 days is not enough and recommend 60. Even with quaratine, some diseases can lie dormant for longer than that or the bird won't show symptoms of what they are carrying. Testing AND quarantine together are safest, but if I had to choose one over the other I'd go with testing. Again, some may disagree with my reasoning.


Hmm my Aunt has a Conure and a Parrotlet and she loves my birds I wonder would she mind having him in her house for a while and I could visit everyday.What are the main diseases that I could get checked for.
Edit: Never Mind I realised what I just said if my Aunt has birds too it wouldnt really be quarantine.All my relatives who live close to me all have birds lol.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 26, 2015)

I think Brandon is doing the right thing by re-homing Rio,if he believes Rio and the cockatiels will be happier.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dylan said:


> I think Brandon is doing the right thing by re-homing Rio,if he believes Rio and the cockatiels will be happier.


Thank you Dylan


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I think Brandon is doing the right thing by re-homing Rio,if he believes Rio and the cockatiels will be happier.


I said that all along, however I do not think replacing him with a different bird right away is the right thing to do. I think he has his whole life ahead of him to get other birds and he should concentrate on the birds that he has and put their welfare above his own wants... sometimes the right thing to do is not what we want to do.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> I said that all along, however I do not think replacing him with a different bird right away is the right thing to do. I think he has his whole life ahead of him to get other birds and he should concentrate on the birds that he has and put their welfare above his own wants... sometimes the right thing to do is not what we want to do.


I would rather have birds at a early age so they will grow up with me and there is nothing wrong with getting another bird right away and like I said im not replacing him I would never replace my birds.I can concentrate on 3 birds I owned 4 birds at once before excluding Tiko I have a lot of time most people my age wouldn't be with their birds for so long because they would have thing to do.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I know it doesn't feel like it now, but even getting birds in your 20s is very young.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I know it doesn't feel like it now, but even getting birds in your 20s is very young.


Not really because if you got a Macaw at the age of 20 it could outlive you.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

A macaw would outlive you if you got it when you were born.

Keep your love bird and move it into whatever separate room you're planning on putting the new bird in. You have zero guarantee that the new bird is going to be the angel you think it will. Just because a breed is non-aggressive doesn't mean an individual is going to be calm and friendly. If your other birds were being aggressive to the love bird (hissing, biting, 'defending') then there is a good chance they'll do it to the new bird. They're not going to just suddenly be ok with a new bird of a different species coming into their territory, especially if the whole house or the whole room you plan to keep it in is their territory. I'd be especially worried about the larger bird harming it. Even if there's 'not a mean bone in its body', even a warning or playful nip could hurt a little bird.

You can't control the love bird, and you can't keep it from going to danger zones (around the other birds), then you won't be able to for the new bird.

Have you even thought up a plan for if these same problems happen with this new bird? Do you have a home ready for it to rehome it to when/if things go bad?

Also, you should in no way be training other peoples' birds if you can't even handle your own. I sure hope you aren't charging money for it.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> enigma731 said:
> 
> 
> > I know it doesn't feel like it now, but even getting birds in your 20s is very young.
> ...


Sure, and any one of us could get hit by a truck tomorrow. Any bird COULD outlive us. The point is that having long-lived birds means having the autonomy and resources to make the decisions that are best for them. Your past behavior has suggested that neither of those things is the case, therefore we suggest that you wait.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Pippitha said:


> A macaw would outlive you if you got it when you were born.
> 
> Keep your love bird and move it into whatever separate room you're planning on putting the new bird in. You have zero guarantee that the new bird is going to be the angel you think it will. Just because a breed is non-aggressive doesn't mean an individual is going to be calm and friendly. If your other birds were being aggressive to the love bird (hissing, biting, 'defending') then there is a good chance they'll do it to the new bird. They're not going to just suddenly be ok with a new bird of a different species coming into their territory, especially if the whole house or the whole room you plan to keep it in is their territory. I'd be especially worried about the larger bird harming it. Even if there's 'not a mean bone in its body', even a warning or playful nip could hurt a little bird.
> 
> ...


Yes I do charge money for it and actually make a lot its specifically in my website too I never say I can 100% help them I seem to be able to help others birds and havent failed yet but struggle with my own.The new bird will be kept in my bedroom im converting it into a bird room so it can get away from the tiels if it wants and no I dont have a home ready for it because I wont re home it you obviously havent read the thread Rio cant go in a different place because Tiko is there and no Tiko wouldnt hurt another bird she would if they got close to her because she would be scared or territorial.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Sure, and any one of us could get hit by a truck tomorrow. Any bird COULD outlive us. The point is that having long-lived birds means having the autonomy and resources to make the decisions that are best for them. Your past behavior has suggested that neither of those things is the case, therefore we suggest that you wait.


Well im not going to wait am I im well able to take care of it I have 3 birds now so I can take care of 3 again.And Rio is a long lived bird.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> The new bird will be kept in my bedroom im converting it into a bird room so it can get away from the tiels if it wants and no I dont have a home ready for it because I wont re home it you obviously havent read the thread Rio cant go in a different place because Tiko is there and no Tiko wouldnt hurt another bird she would if they got close to her because she would be scared or territorial.


I absolutely did read the thread.

Don't the tiels live in your bedroom? How can it get away from them if they're all in the same room?

How do you know Tiko wouldn't hurt this bird? Did you know Tiko would hurt Rio? If not, then you don't know if Tiko would hurt the new bird.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Pippitha said:


> I absolutely did read the thread.
> 
> Don't the tiels live in your bedroom? How can it get away from them if they're all in the same room?
> 
> How do you know Tiko wouldn't hurt this bird? Did you know Tiko would hurt Rio? If not, then you don't know if Tiko would hurt the new bird.


I dont think you read everything because I clearly stated he would be Quarantined and then moved in the Bird room/Indoor aviary.Yes I did know Tiko would hurt Rio by her actions and Rio annoying her she didnt hurt him though but she nearly did.Anyway end of story im giving Rio his happy ending and I cant believe anyone would deny him of that (Be against it) you want me to keep him it would be cruel to keep him.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I dont think you read everything because I clearly stated he would be Quarantined and then moved in the Bird room/Indoor aviary.Yes I did know Tiko would hurt Rio by her actions and Rio annoying her she didnt hurt him though but she nearly did.Anyway end of story im giving Rio his happy ending and I cant believe anyone would deny him of that (Be against it) you want me to keep him it would be cruel to keep him.


You knew that Tiko would hurt Rio and you brought Rio to your home anyways?

Ok, and after the quarantine, new bird will be in the same bird room as the tiels, yeah? Then how is he going to get away from them if he wants, is what I'm asking.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't think a single person here is against you rehoming Rio.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Pippitha said:


> You knew that Tiko would hurt Rio and you brought Rio to your home anyways?
> 
> Ok, and after the quarantine, new bird will be in the same bird room as the tiels, yeah? Then how is he going to get away from them if he wants, is what I'm asking.


Oh no I meant after getting Rio when he was on her cage I knew she would hurt and seriously do you need glasses I just said he will be housed in a bird room/Indoor aviary the cockatiels live in a cage so the plum head would be able to get away from them and either way they will all be under supervision.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

shaenne said:


> I don't think a single person here is against you rehoming Rio.


Then why tell me to keep him if hes miserable? You know I want to keep him and thats selfish of me if I did.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure everyone agreed that rehoming him was the best thing for him if he's not happy and you can't provide a suitable living situation for him.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

shaenne said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone agreed that rehoming him was the best thing for him if he's not happy and you can't provide a suitable living situation for him.


Actually pippitha said I should keep him.People are still against me getting a parakeet when I can ensure his safety and quality of life.And it is likely not certain that he will get along with the tiels and its more likely the tiels will get along with him.By the way here he is:


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Oh no I meant after getting Rio when he was on her cage I knew she would hurt and seriously do you need glasses I just said he will be housed in a bird room/Indoor aviary the cockatiels live in a cage so the plum head would be able to get away from them and either way they will all be under supervision.


No need to be insulting, I'm not flinging insults at you, though I certainly could.

I thought you said the cockatiels were out of the cage all day? Now you're saying they live in the cage.

Also, I'm not saying you have to keep Rio, in fact I think he does need a new home. I'm just suggesting that you might as well keep him, because you're probably going to have the same problems with the new bird.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Pippitha said:


> No need to be insulting, I'm not flinging insults at you, though I certainly could.
> 
> I thought you said the cockatiels were out of the cage all day? Now you're saying they live in the cage.
> 
> Also, I'm not saying you have to keep Rio, in fact I think he does need a new home. I'm just suggesting that you might as well keep him, because you're probably going to have the same problems with the new bird.


They are out all day they still live in the cage and they stay on their cage when out.I wont have the same problems with the new bird because they arent an aggressive species and I know that dosent mean they still cant be aggressive but atleast I know nobody will be hurt and they have space to get away from each other especially if the new bird has a big bedroom to himself as his home.I wasnt trying to insult you I was just saying you may need glasses


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As long as the new bird never meets any of the other birds then you should be fine. But my questions is this: you said you wanted this new bird because the tiels are bonded and don't spend as much time with you correct? So you'll be in the the aviary/bird room with the new bird while the tiels are alone in your room? Is that how that's going to work? I'm just curious.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

roxy culver said:


> As long as the new bird never meets any of the other birds then you should be fine. But my questions is this: you said you wanted this new bird because the tiels are bonded and don't spend as much time with you correct? So you'll be in the the aviary/bird room with the new bird while the tiels are alone in your room? Is that how that's going to work? I'm just curious.


The room the tiels are in is being converted into a bird room but the tiels cage will still be there with them living in it and a cage for the new bird to sleep in.We will all be together so I can supervise them and yes they are bonded they like to stay together I am always still with them though I pet them and stuff Rocko just dosent fly to me much like he used to he would rather stay with Loki and I like having a third bird so Rocko has a friend and I have a friend.Of course the new bird will meet the tiels after quarantine and theres nothing wrong with that atleast they have space if they dont like each other.


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I wasnt trying to insult you I was just saying you may need glasses


You don't have to play dumb, just own up to the insult.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Pippitha said:


> You don't have to play dumb, just own up to the insult.


I wasn't insulting you


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Pippitha said:


> You don't have to play dumb, just own up to the insult.


You want to borrow my glasses? Apparently they are not doing me a great deal of good as I have many of the same questions you asked...lol


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> You want to borrow my glasses? Apparently they are not doing me a great deal of good as I have many of the same questions you asked...lol


Hmm yeah you should ship them to her that depends if you really need them.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Yes I do charge money for it and actually make a lot its specifically in my website too I never say I can 100% help them I seem to be able to help others birds and havent failed yet but struggle with my own.The new bird will be kept in my bedroom im converting it into a bird room so it can get away from the tiels if it wants and no I dont have a home ready for it because I wont re home it you obviously havent read the thread Rio cant go in a different place because Tiko is there and no Tiko wouldnt hurt another bird she would if they got close to her because she would be scared or territorial.


I looked for your website and couldn't find it, the link you gave before doesn't work.... Did you change it?


----------



## Phoenix2010 (Sep 15, 2014)

http://parrot-trainer.wix.com/parrots
Money back guarantee


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

You offer beak trimming? O_O I feel like that is something a vet should do...


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

shaenne said:


> You offer beak trimming? O_O I feel like that is something a vet should do...


I just file the beak thats all


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

I checked out the website and it's definitely a SCAM. A trainer who can tame your bird is as little as 1 session but can't be bothered to tame their own huge red flag. Any GOOD and HONEST trainer will not only be able to train their animals they will be able to address the basic problems than OFTEN arise. They can't address those same problems with their own animals? another HUGE red flag. Beak trimming... basically what is saying there is I have no experience or knowledge to do this safely so if I kill your bird it's not my fault because I'm always the victim and I'm young. I wish there were some animal control agency to be addressed here. What does he think will happen when he kills someones bird by perform a task he is not able to do. They will most likely sue him but since he's a minor his mom will have to pay whatever amount they sue him for and he will then legally have the title of a fraud.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Colorguarder08 said:


> I checked out the website and it's definitely a SCAM. A trainer who can tame your bird is as little as 1 session but can't be bothered to tame their own huge red flag. Any GOOD and HONEST trainer will not only be able to train their animals they will be able to address the basic problems than OFTEN arise. They can't address those same problems with their own animals? another HUGE red flag. Beak trimming... basically what is saying there is I have no experience or knowledge to do this safely so if I kill your bird it's not my fault because I'm always the victim and I'm young. I wish there were some animal control agency to be addressed here. What does he think will happen when he kills someones bird by perform a task he is not able to do. They will most likely sue him but since he's a minor his mom will have to pay whatever amount they sue him for and he will then legally have the title of a fraud.


Excuse me I have experience with beak trimming I have done it a lot and I am not a scam.And for the last time get it through your head Tiko is tame and I thought you were ignoring me yeah thought so cause im gonna ignore you now.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

And using a regular nail file on a birds beak is not gonna kill it or harm it serious stupidity on this forum and I am not gonna let you say mean things about me saying im a scam I have filed many birds beaks including my own so I have experience.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Brandon2k14 said:


> And using a regular nail file on a birds beak is not gonna kill it or harm it serious stupidity on this forum and I am not gonna let you say mean things about me saying im a scam I have filed many birds beaks including my own so I have experience.


And what do you plan to do when a bird like a macaw bites you? you claim to have "knowledge" of other species yet didn't know love birds were aggressive that right there is false advertisement and which by definition is scamming people. Especially claiming you can tame their birds in as little as 1 session if that WAS true your own birds would be tamed and NOT having the problems they are having and will continue to have when you bring home the new bird. Not to mention it is impossible to tame a bird in one session. You want to talk about "serious stupidity on this forum" take a look in the mirror.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> And using a regular nail file on a birds beak is not gonna kill it or harm it serious stupidity on this forum and I am not gonna let you say mean things about me saying im a scam I have filed many birds beaks including my own so I have experience.


Oh my god, this is beyond horrifying. You couldn't even get your bird basic antibiotics but you think you have the ability to trim beaks?? You are going to cause permanent damage to someone's bird because they didn't know any better than to listen to you. I feel sick reading this.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Oh my god, this is beyond horrifying. You couldn't even get your bird basic antibiotics but you think you have the ability to trim beaks?? You are going to cause permanent damage to someone's bird because they didn't know any better than to listen to you. I feel sick reading this.


I think you misunderstand what I do I just go up and down on the beak a few times so its not sharp same way as you do nails I dont take any of the beak off.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> I think you misunderstand what I do I just go up and down on the beak a few times so its not sharp same way as you do nails I dont take any of the beak off.


Calling it "beak trimming" on your site is misleading, in this case... I think you should change it to "beak filing", because they aren't the same thing. Someone's bird may desperately need a beak trim, and their owner may come to you because it's much cheaper than a vet... But the bird wouldn't be getting the care they need from a simple beak filing. Smoothing out the edge is worlds different than changing the length... And besides, the beak shouldn't be smoothed, anyway. They need it sharp so they can bite into their seeds with enough force to break them open.

(Plus, since they're not the same thing, that's considered false advertising, which would give someone the grounds to sue you)


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Colorguarder08 said:


> And what do you plan to do when a bird like a macaw bites you? you claim to have "knowledge" of other species yet didn't know love birds were aggressive that right there is false advertisement and which by definition is scamming people. Especially claiming you can tame their birds in as little as 1 session if that WAS true your own birds would be tamed and NOT having the problems they are having and will continue to have when you bring home the new bird. Not to mention it is impossible to tame a bird in one session. You want to talk about "serious stupidity on this forum" take a look in the mirror.


Haha I dont do one session they come every week until its tame anybody will tell you I had to work with my Aunts birds for a few weeks.I did know lovebirds were aggressive I adopted him because of his beak I felt bad for him and wanted to give him a good life.So yeah your the stupid one and a known fact birds bite for a reason so if a macaw bit me it would be something I did not the bird and I was bit training Jacko the African grey and after a few sessions he was tame.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Amz said:


> Calling it "beak trimming" on your site is misleading, in this case... I think you should change it to "beak filing", because they aren't the same thing. Someone's bird may desperately need a beak trim, and their owner may come to you because it's much cheaper than a vet... But the bird wouldn't be getting the care they need from a simple beak filing.
> 
> (Plus, since they're not the same thing, that's considered false advertising, which would give someone the grounds to sue you)


Ok ill change it I always thought what I was doing was beak trimming I didnt know there was something different


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Beaks should NEVER be trimmed unless there's a serious underlying medical issue. So either you are deforming beaks that have no problems or you're handling birds that are sick/injured. In what way is either scenario not completely horrifying?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Beaks should NEVER be trimmed unless there's a serious underlying medical issue. So either you are deforming beaks that have no problems or you're handling birds that are sick/injured. In what way is either scenario not completely horrifying?


Seriously just go get glasses you dont read a thing I say I dont trim beaks as Amz just defined.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Haha I dont do one session they come every week until its tame anybody will tell you I had to work with my Aunts birds for a few weeks.


Your website says "I can Tame Your bird in just a few days,or your money back Guaranteed!" Maybe you should change "days" to "a few sessions" or something of the like... Even professional parrot trainers can't do much in a few days.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Amz said:


> Your website says "I can Tame Your bird in just a few days,or your money back Guaranteed!" Maybe you should change "days" to "a few sessions" or something of the like... Even professional parrot trainers can't do much in a few days.


Theres probably a few things needing to be changed most of that stuff someone on Little feathered Buddies helped me do.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> enigma731 said:
> 
> 
> > Beaks should NEVER be trimmed unless there's a serious underlying medical issue. So either you are deforming beaks that have no problems or you're handling birds that are sick/injured. In what way is either scenario not completely horrifying?
> ...


IF YOU ARE FILING BEAKS AT ALL then you are harming these birds. Period. Beaks are supposed to be sharp so that birds can eat. Beaks are also very delicate and easy to damage permanently. That is the risk you are taking.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

It actually dosent say I do beak trimming it said Grooming and Trimming Wings,beak,nails so beak would go in the grooming section so would nails and wings in trimming.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> IF YOU ARE FILING BEAKS AT ALL then you are harming these birds. Period. Beaks are supposed to be sharp so that birds can eat. Beaks are also very delicate and easy to damage permanently. That is the risk you are taking.


Im talking about if they are a little overgrown


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Brandon2k14 said:


> Im talking about if they are a little overgrown


Usually if beaks are overgrown their is a medical reason for it and they should be seeing an avian vet to diagnose and treat before trimming or filing. Most healthy birds will gnaw and chew wood and hard food items or rub their beaks on rough surfaces to naturally keep it in good shape. A healthy birds beak should never need to be trimmed or filed.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Im done with you Enigma and all the rest that go overboard when giving advice all you do is start trouble bringing up my website to complain about it around 6 months ago when I first started my website why not look at it then and complain because you just wanna start trouble and all those trouble makers are getting ignored and Enigma your number one going on that list


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Usually if beaks are overgrown their is a medical reason for it and they should be seeing an avian vet to diagnose and treat before trimming or filing. Most healthy birds will gnaw and chew wood and hard food items or rub their beaks on rough surfaces to naturally keep it in good shape. A healthy birds beak should never need to be trimmed or filed.


I only did it with my Aunts bird cracker and she brought him to the vet after I told her to and he had a calcium deficiency.I did it a lot with my birds that was after doing their nails I just slide the file across their beak once.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I did bring up that you shouldn't be touching beaks back then. Want me to go find the post? You ignored me then too.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Too bad there's nobody to warn the people getting scammed or to protect his birds.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

You know Brandon this advice is for your protection also, if by some chance some one said you hurt their bird, whether you did or not, you have no papers, no training , nothing to protect yourself from someone suing you... This could ruin your mother financially. No one wants to see that happen to either of you.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

ParrotletsRock said:


> You know Brandon this advice is for your protection also, if by some chance some one said you hurt their bird, whether you did or not, you have no papers, no training , nothing to protect yourself from someone suing you... This could ruin your mother financially. No one wants to see that happen to either of you.


Along that same line, his income needs to be reported for taxes, as well. Ireland might have a different way of going about it than the states, I don't know, but I'm willing to bet you can still get in pretty big trouble for not reporting income, whether their tax system is different or not.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I feel that the mods really need to kill this thread, as well as the other one. It's WAY out of hand at this point, and a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

moonchild said:


> I feel that the mods really need to kill this thread, as well as the other one. It's WAY out of hand at this point, and a waste of everyone's time.


I just posted the same type of post on the other thread... Time to shut them down, people are getting to wound up and frustrated and that is exactly what the intentions of the op are.


----------

